
Facebook: Whose idea was it? - terpua
http://www.02138mag.com/magazine/article/1724.html
======
icky
I am reminded of the quote (variously attributed), "Ideas are like assholes.
Everybody's got one; no one wants to see YOURS..."

------
ntoshev
So the ConnectU guys expected to get a hacker who would do all the work for
them... well...

------
chaostheory
"Who's idea was it?" - Who cares.

